# IESpell Checker problem & Solution



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I tried the iespell checker. It did not work. Gave me some kind of error message . I also discovered that it had downloaded a trojan / hijacker with it called My Start and Incredibar and took over IE9 and Firefox 17.
I downloaded this from the Cnet site as I have trusted them for years.
Not happy at all with Cnet for sure.

I uninstalled the checker and Incredibar.
The Incredibar remained and so did the My Start.
I typed into the address bar "how do I get rid of Incredibar". It showed this in a link to the Mozilla site.
I went to the Mozilla site and there was a very detailed explanation, step by step, of how to get rid of it.

I decided to try it a second time and use a different site to download from. I did this and it did not download the Incredibar or My Start stuff.

The spell checker still did not work.
I switched the IE9 32 bit version and it works. The 64 bit version will not work, at least on my machines ( 2 separate computers running Windows 7 64 bit ).

Here is a link to the steps to get rid of Incredibar and My Start in Firefox and IE.
http://deletemalware.blogspot.com/2012/07/remove-mystart-by-incredibar-uninstall.html


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Nothing beats a good old fashioned dictionary.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I make too many typing errors for that. I had a stroke about 10 years ago and my left hand is a tiny bit faster than my right and it causes the letters to get in the wrong place quite often.
Without it sometimes I have to edit my posts 2 or 3 times.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Try using a Frankiln Spelling Ace. Safer than downloading.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Back in the BBS days we would type in word or WordPerfect and spell check them first. Then you can copy and paste.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Try one of the following:

http://www.speckie.com/
http://www.firefox.com/
http://chrome.google.com/
http://www.opera.com/


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

IE Spell is the one listed / shown when you click the ABC right above your post on this site.
It works just fine with IE9 using the 32 bit version.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

works fine with IE8 64 bit


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

If you use FireFox you can check a box and it checks the spelling as you type.

Link to instructions.
http://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/how-do-i-use-firefox-spell-checker?esab=a&s=spell+check&r=4&as=s


----------

